# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Νεο σπιτακι για το parrotlaκι μου.

## petran

Οπως εγραψα σε αλλο ποστ,αν και πηρα χτες το πουλακι,επειδη το ειχα σε μικρο κλουβακι,σημερα μολις,της πηρα ενα νεο,πιο ανετο.
Ειχα μερες που εψαχνα για κλουβι,οχι μονο πριν βρεθει πουλακι αλλά,πριν καν αποφασισω τελικα,οτι θελω να αποκτησω parrotlet.

----------


## petran

Καλημερα Κων/να,σε ευχαριστω για το ''μονταζ'' :Happy: ,εχεις δικιο,ειλικρινα,ουτε που μου πηγε το μυαλο...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλημέρα , καλή εβδομάδα !
Καλεεε αυτό είναι παλάτι !! Άντε Καλές πτήσεις και καλή διαμονή !! 
 :Innocent0006:

----------


## petran

Και παλι καλημερα.
Δεν ξερω,αλλά νομιζω οτι ,ετσι οπως ειναι τοποθετημενες οι πατηθρες,το πουλακι δεν βολευεται.
Θα ανεβασω 2,3 φωτο κ θα σας παρακαλουσα,αν μπορειτε να μου πειτε,αν πρεπει να τους αλλαξω θεση.

----------


## ringneck

καλημέρα 
πολύ ωραίο κλουβάκι το έχω k εγώ αυτό...
προληπτικά βάλε κάτι στις πόρτες από τις ταΐστρες μην
t βρείς καμια μέρα απέξω....

μπορείς να βάλεις αυτά t πλαστικά "μανταλάκια" που πιάνουν το ταψάκι σε αλλα κλουβιά..





k μετά το σέρνεις προς t πάνω για να ανοίξεις t πορτούλα...

----------


## petran



----------


## CreCkotiels

> Και παλι καλημερα.
> Δεν ξερω,αλλά νομιζω οτι ,ετσι οπως ειναι τοποθετημενες οι πατηθρες,το πουλακι δεν βολευεται.
> Θα ανεβασω 2,3 φωτο κ θα σας παρακαλουσα,αν μπορειτε να μου πειτε,αν πρεπει να τους αλλαξω θεση.


Κ.Πετρο πως το συμπερανατε αυτό ?
 Τι συμπεριφορά είχε και σας κίνησε την περιέργεια ? 
Εγώ νομίζω είναι μια χαρά!  

Επιπλέον θα μπορούσατε να βάζατε σχοινί ιστιοπλοΐας που βάζετε και στα καναρίνια οι καναριναδες !
Θα ήταν ωραίο να ξεκουράζει τα πόδια της! Βέβαια προσοχή πάντα , αν δείτε να το δαγκώνει και να το μαδάει το πετάτε γιατί μπορεί να καταπιεί κάτι και μετά θα έχει πρόβλημα!

----------


## petran

Μαριε,το βλεπω το πουλακι.Ειναι στην πανω πατηθρα κ θελει ας πουμε να κατεβει κατω κ πηδαει στο απεναντι καγκελο,κ μετα πηδαει παλι απεναντι,πιο χαμηλα απο την πατηθρα που ηταν στην αρχη.Ήανεβαινει πανω στην κουνια,και μετα δυσκολευεται να κατεβει.Το βλεπω,οτι δεν εχει που να πηδηξει φευγοντας απο την κουνια.
Εκανα αυτες τις αλλαγες που θα φανουν στις φωτο που ακολουθουν.
Ανεβασα κ την άλλη μεγαλη σε μηκος πατηθρα που ηταν αρχικα χαμηλα,κ την πηγα ψηλα,απεναντι απο την άλλη.
Εβαλα 2 μικρες πατηθρες,μπροστα στις ταιστρες.Φανταζομαι οτι αν το βολευει καλυτερα ετσι,οτι δεν θα κουτσουλαει στις απο κατω πατηθρες,στο νερο ή στις ταιστρες.
Παντως μηπως πρεπει να βαλω μια πατηθρα ψηλα,παραλληλα με την κουνια(δηλαδη να βγαλω την μια πατηθρα που ειναι ψηλα κ να την γυρισω αλλιως);

----------


## IscarioTis

να το χαρεσαι κ παντα με υγεια!!!
θα το πω παντα με προσοχη.Φιλικα η πορτοκαλι και η κοκκινη πατιθρα για μενα δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζονται

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραίο το κλουβί!!! Και άνετο!!!  :Big Grin: 
Αλλά η διαρρύθμιση είναι λίγο ... 

Πρώτα από όλα. Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να βάλω άλλες πατήθρες. Αυτό για να είναι κατά πλάτος και όχι κατά μήκος ώστε να μπορεί να πετάει. Αλλά και για να έχουν οι πατήθρες διαφορετικές διαμέτρους. Αν τώρα μπορείς και το βγάζεις καθημερινά για λίγες ώρες τότε οκ!!  :winky:  Κάνε το καρναβάλι μέσα εκεί. Τα πάρροτλετ είναι πολύ παιχνιδιάρικα. Βάλε παιχνίδια διάφορα, και πιο μικρού μεγέθους γιατί αυτό που έχεις είναι λίγο μεγαλούτσικο.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Τη κουκλί είναι αυτό.Πέτρο να το χαίρεσαι το κουκλάκι,μου αρέσει πολύ.Εγώ έχω την μία πατήθρα πιο χαμηλά και από εκεί ξεκινά η σκάλα προς το φαγητό,δηλαδή από την μέση της πατήθρας προς τα κάτω.Το κλουβί είναι σούπερ.

----------


## CreCkotiels

κ.Πέτρο δεν την νοιάζει που δεν μπορούσε να ανέβει στην κούνια !
 Θα σκαρφαλώσει και θα ανέβει , παπαγάλος είναι ...
Γενικά, αφήστε την διαρρύθμιση όπως ήταν και απλά αν θέλετε προσθέστε ένα σχοινί από την μια γωνία  έως την άλλη απέναντι !
Ο παπαγάλος τώρα περνάει την περίοδο της προσαρμογής , δεν πρέπει τουλάχιστον για μια εβδομάδα να την ενοχλείτε πέραν του φαγητού της και του νερού της !
Το κλουβί θα το μάθει και θα το συνηθίσει !
Είναι παπαγάλος , θα παίξει, θα κάνει τούμπες , θα σκαρφαλώσει κτλ. !!! 
Η καινούρια διαρρύθμιση δεν είναι καλή !
Βάλτε περιπέτεια (ασφαλής) στο κλουβί της για να μην πλήττει ! Όχι τσίρκο όμως , θα θέλει να ανοίξει και να τεντώσει τα φτερά της !!!
Φτιάξτε και παιγνίδια και γενικά κάνετε υπομονή και μην αγχώνεστε ! Όταν θέλει να κάνει κάτι , θα το κάνει!!!
*Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για μικρούς-μεσαίους παπαγάλους*Το σχοινί που ανέφερα πριν ως ιστοπλοικό εννοούσα το παρακάτω :

----------


## petran

> να το χαρεσαι κ παντα με υγεια!!!
> θα το πω παντα με προσοχη.Φιλικα η πορτοκαλι και η κοκκινη πατιθρα για μενα δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζονται





> Πολύ ωραίο το κλουβί!!! Και άνετο!!! 
> Αλλά η διαρρύθμιση είναι λίγο ... 
> 
> Πρώτα από όλα. Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να βάλω άλλες πατήθρες. Αυτό για να είναι κατά πλάτος και όχι κατά μήκος ώστε να μπορεί να πετάει. Αλλά και για να έχουν οι πατήθρες διαφορετικές διαμέτρους. Αν τώρα μπορείς και το βγάζεις καθημερινά για λίγες ώρες τότε οκ!!  Κάνε το καρναβάλι μέσα εκεί. Τα πάρροτλετ είναι πολύ παιχνιδιάρικα. Βάλε παιχνίδια διάφορα, και πιο μικρού μεγέθους γιατί αυτό που έχεις είναι λίγο μεγαλούτσικο.





> Τη κουκλί είναι αυτό.Πέτρο να το χαίρεσαι το κουκλάκι,μου αρέσει πολύ.Εγώ έχω την μία πατήθρα πιο χαμηλά και από εκεί ξεκινά η σκάλα προς το φαγητό,δηλαδή από την μέση της πατήθρας προς τα κάτω.Το κλουβί είναι σούπερ.


Καλησπερα παιδια,σας ευχαριστω και τους 3 για τις ευχες και τις συμβουλες σας.Να στε καλά,καλο βραδυ ευχομαι.
*Επισης να υπερευχαριστησω τον Μαριο,που μου στελνει συνεχως π.μ,με πολυτιμες συμβουλες και αρθρα.
*

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.Σκεφτομαι το εξης..Εχοντας μεχρι τωρα καναρινια,και βλεποντας σημερα το παπαγαλακι να δυσκολευεται να μετακινηθει,*σκεφτομαι μηπως εκανα λαθος*,και δεν υπαρχει δυσκολια,αλλά απλά οπως λεει κ ο Μαριος πιο πανω,να τιθεται θεμα προσαρμογης και μόνο,στο νεο κλουβακι του.Εμενα παντως μου φανηκε οτι δυσκολευοταν.,π.χ,δεν μπορουσε να κατεβει απο την κουνια.
Βεβαια,το πουλακι,εκει που το πηρα, ηταν με άλλα 4 parrotlet,μεσα σε μια 60αρα κλουβα(αυτη που εχουμε εμεις για τα καναρινια)κ δεν θυμαμαι αν ειχε κουνια..*Δηλαδη,σιγουρα δεν ειχε το υψος που εχει το νεο κλουβακι που το εχω τωρα*.
Τελικα άλλαξα το απογευμα τις πατηθρες και μετακινησα λιγο πιο κεντρικα το πολυχρωμο παιχνιδι του.
*Πως σας φαινεται,η αλλαγη αυτη*;




Την πατηθρα που εξεχει θα την κοψω ή θα βαλω σχοινι ιστιοπλοικο :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Νομίζω πως είναι οκ ! Θα σας πουν και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά την άποψη τους !
Πιστεύω πως οι δύο ταίστρες δεν χρειάζονται ! Η μία είναι αρκετή νομίζω !
Η μικρούλα γιατί κάθετε έτσι νωχελικά ?
 Γενικά την ακούτε να σφυρίζει και να παίζει ή απλά επειδή είστε εσείς εκεί κάνει ναζάκια ??

----------


## petran

> Νομίζω πως είναι οκ ! Θα σας πουν και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά την άποψη τους !
> Πιστεύω πως οι δύο ταίστρες δεν χρειάζονται ! Η μία είναι αρκετή νομίζω !
> Η μικρούλα γιατί κάθετε έτσι νωχελικά ?
>  Γενικά την ακούτε να σφυρίζει και να παίζει ή απλά επειδή είστε εσείς εκεί κάνει ναζάκια ??


Ειναι σε τετοια σταση,γιατι ψιλοετρωγε.
Σημερα,την ειδα λιγο πιο δραστηρια.Εφαγε πιο πολυ,εκανε στην πατηθρα κανά 2,3 κυκλους.
Καποια στιγμη το πρωι γυρω στις 12 αρχιζε να φωναζει ενω ειμουν μακρια της,στο μπαλκονι.Τι να πω,ηθελε παρεα,ακουσε τα καναρινια,κατι άλλο,δεν ξερω.
Υπηρχαν βεβαια και στιγμες της ημερας που ηταν νωχελικη.Φανταζομαι ομως οτι ειναι λογικο.
Παντως καποια στιγμη που ετρωγε κ μπηκα στο δωματιο,μου γυρισε την πλατη..
Ναζια,κονκξες,μουτρα,δεν ξερω..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Έπεσε το μάτι μου σε αυτό ! #21

Οπότε καλύτερα να σας πω κάποια πράγματα για να δούμε περίπου πως λειτουργούν αυτές οι μέρες !
Οι μέρες προσαρμογής για ένα ένα καινούριο πουλάκι και πόσο μάλλον τόσο νεαρό  είναι οι μέρες στις οποίες θα μάθει τον χώρο του , θα μάθει πως να παίζει αλλά κυρίως θα έρθει σε επαφή με το καινούριο περιβάλλον, καινούριους ήχους και γενικά καινούριο αέρα !! 
Για ένα τόσο μικρό πουλάκι , αλλά και για όλα τα πουλάκια το κλουβί είναι το σπίτι τους , νιώθουν προστατευμένα ! Το μικρό σας δεν το έχει συνηθίσει ακόμα , οπότε χωρίς να νιώθει άνετα ακόμα δεν νιώθει και απόλυτα προστατευμένη !
Βγάζοντας την έξω εσείς είναι ακόμα χειρότερα τα πράγματα ! Ο χώρος είναι τεράστιος και η μικρή πελαγώνει !
Όταν λέτε την πιάνετε και την βγάζετε έξω τι εννοείτε ? 
Θα πρέπει εκείνη να αποφασίσει πότε θα βγεί έξω και όχι εμείς ! Αν θέλει να βγει θα βγει ! 
Γενικά το πουλάκι με την αλλαγή χώρου έχει ψυχολογικά κουραστεί και λίγο πολύ η ψυχολογική κούραση για ένα τόσο δα ζουζούνι είναι υπερβολική !
Θα σας πρότεινα λοιπόν να την αφήσετε απόλυτα ήσυχη για τουλάχιστον μια εβδομάδα , χωρίς να της κάνετε τίποτα ! 
Ας είναι όμορφη , γλυκούλα και όλα τα υπόλοιπα δεν πρέπει να κάνετε τίποτα !
Μην βάζουμε το δικό μας θέλω πάνω από του μικρού μιας και εκείνη αυτό που θέλει την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή είναι ησυχία και ξεκούραση ! Ούτε χάδια , ούτε εξόδους , ούτε τίποτα ! 

Καλό θα ήταν τον καιρό που θα την έχετε στο κλουβί της απλά να σας βλέπει , για αυτό λέμε σε ένα κεντρικό σημείο στο σπίτι ! Χωρίς όμως κάτι παραπάνω ! 
Διαβάστε και ξεκαθαρίστε λίγο τα πράγματα μιας και άλλο το καναρίνι , άλλο ο παπαγάλος ! Έχουν μεγάλες διαφορές και για αυτό οι παπαγάλοι πριν τους αποκτήσουμε έχουμε διαβάσει αρκετά ώστε μετά να κατανοήσουμε το πουλάκι !
Εμένα μου φαίνεται απλά λίγο κουρασμένη ! 
Το ότι θα την αφήσετε λίγο ήσυχη θα της κάνει καλό και όχι κακό ! Μετά που θα ηρεμήσει θα  ασχοληθείτε με την εκπαίδευση αλλά και πάλι όλα με μέτρο !
Το κλουβί είναι οκ ! Απλά αφήστε τις αλλαγές για τώρα ! Οι αλλαγές θα γίνονται όταν ο παπαγάλος σας εμπιστευθεί !

Ελπίζω να σας κάλυψα !!!
 :Innocent0006:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Κατ' αρχας πολυ ομορφο το παροτλετακι σου! Η καινουργια διαρρυθμιση ειναι πολυ καλυτερη κατα τη γνωμη μου. Μονο την πατηθρα στα δεξια δε θα την εβαζα τοσο κοντα στα καγκελα. Θα αφηνα λιγο μεγαλυτερο κενο. Επισης, σχετικα με το σχοινι ιστιοπλοιας που αναφερθηκε πιο πανω. Δεν ειναι επικινδυνο για τα παροτλετ; Δεν μπορουν να το μαδησουν και να καταπιουν κομματια; Τελος, αστο να συνηθισει στον καινουργιο του χωρο. Σιγα σιγα θα ξεθαρεψει, θα αρχισει να εξερευνα το κλουβι και να κινειται ανετα μεσα σ' αυτο!

----------


## petran

Με εκανες να ντραπω που την παιδευω και δεν τηρώ ουτε τα βασικα..
Καλο σου βραδυ.

----------


## Efthimis98

> Δεν ειναι επικινδυνο για τα παροτλετ; Δεν μπορουν να το μαδησουν και να καταπιουν κομματια;


Με το που αρχίσει να τρίβεται και να ξεφτάει, αντικαθίσταται απευθείας.

----------


## stephan

Να σου ζήσει το παρροτλετάκι, κουκλί είναι! :Happy: 

Όσον αφορά την διαρρύθμιση νομίζω οτι το καλύτερο είναι οι πατήθρες να τοποθετούνται παράλληλα με τις μικρές πλευρές του κλουβιού(όπως τις έχεις τώρα) και ει δυνατών όσο ποιο μακριά γίνεται(πχ η μια ψηλά και η απέναντι της αρκετά χαμηλά, δλδ διαγώνια) αυτό διότι έτσι δημιουργείται περισσότερος χώρος για κρεμαστά παιχνίδια και επιπλέον παρέχει στο πουλί την μεγίστη δυνατή άσκηση, κάτι απαραίτητο για κάθε πτηνό και ειδικά τα παρροτλετ που(αν κρίνω από τον δικό μου  ::  ) έχουν την τάση περισσότερο να.. περπατούν εξερευνώντας παρά να πετούν.

----------


## jimk1

Να χαιρεσε την καινουρια σου παρεα

----------


## binary

Πέτρο βγάλε το 'παιχνίδι' το κρεμαστό καλύτερα - ξεβάφει και δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο γενικά. Πάρε 3-4 καλαμάκια και φτιάξε 'κρικάκια'. Θα τα μασουλάει και θα τα ευχαριστηθεί καλύτερα.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Το σχοινι ιστιοπλοιας ειναι ακρυλικο; Δεν ειναι προτιμοτερα τα βαμβακερα σχοινια;

----------


## e2014

πετρο πολυ ωραιο και το παροτλετακι και το κλουβακι!!!! να το χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## WhiteFace

Ειναι πανεμορφο το παροτλακι σου , θα ειναι πολυ ευτιχισμενο με αυτο το παλατι που το εχεις !! Καλες πτησεις ευχομαι !!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## sakismip

Πανέμορφη η βίλα!Μπράβο

----------


## petran

> Ειναι πανεμορφο το παροτλακι σου , θα ειναι πολυ ευτιχισμενο με αυτο το παλατι που το εχεις !! Καλες πτησεις ευχομαι !!!!!


Να σαι καλά,που μες την στεναχωρια σου,μου στελνεις ευχες.Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.




> Πανέμορφη η βίλα!Μπράβο


Σε ευχαριστω πολύ,ελπιζω να μην εχω ΕΜΦΙΑ :: 

Τελος,σημερα αγορασα μονο με 4 ευρω,ολα αυτα τα ''μπιχλιμπιδια'' και θα αρχιζω να βαζω την φαντασια μου ή και να ''κλεβω''ιδεες απο εδω μεσα,για να φτιαχνω παιχνιδια στην Bella μου :Happy0064:

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπωπωπω πραγματικά ολόκληρη προίκα !!! 
Άντε μπράβο καλά μαστορέματα !!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τα ξυλακια ειναι μια χαρα. Τα υπολοιπα ομως δε θα τα χρησιμοποιουσα αν δεν ημουν 100% σιγουρος οτι ειναι βαμμενα με βαφες ζαχαροπλαστικης. Και απ'οτι βλεπω οι χαντρες μοιαζουν να ειναι απο αυτες που φτιαχνουν κοσμηματα, οι οποιες ειναι περασμενες με βερνικια κ τετοια. Οποτε μην την βαλεις. Και τα καμπανια μου φαινεται οτι ειναι χρωμιομενα, οποτε ουτε αυτα ειναι ασφαλη. Φτιαξε παιχνιδια με καλαμακια οπως σου εχουν ηδη προτεινει, κανα καπακι ισως. Τα ξυλακια αυτα ειναι πολυ καλα αρκει να μην ειναι βαμμενα. Για 100% ασφαλεια εγω παιρνω γλωσσοπιεστρες απο φαρμακειο. Τελος, πιο παλια χρησιμοποιουσα κανα σπαγγο ή καμια σιζλα (κανναβοσκοινο) αλλα τελευταια ακουω οτι ειναι επικινδυνα και αυτα...

----------


## WhiteFace

Με παρηγορουν να βλεπω φωτογραφιες και σχολια για τα παπαγαλακια των αλλων , με ηρεμει και ουτως η αλλως ξερω οτι εκει που ειναι ο Νιτζελ τωρα θα τα καταφερει ειναι δυνατος .Εχεις κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια με το κλουβι και φαινεται οτι το αγαπας . Συγχωρεσε με αν δεν θυμαμαι  , το παροτλετ ειναι ημερο ?

----------


## petran

> Με παρηγορουν να βλεπω φωτογραφιες και σχολια για τα παπαγαλακια των αλλων , με ηρεμει και ουτως η αλλως ξερω οτι εκει που ειναι ο Νιτζελ τωρα θα τα καταφερει ειναι δυνατος .Εχεις κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια με το κλουβι και φαινεται οτι το αγαπας . Συγχωρεσε με αν δεν θυμαμαι  , το παροτλετ ειναι ημερο ?


Ναι,ημερο ειναι αλλά οχι ταισμενο στο χερι.Ειναι 3 μηνων.Δεν εχω ακομα ''προχωρησει''στο να το βγαλω εξω και τετοια.8 μερες το εχω.

----------


## WhiteFace

Κομπλε , αν ειναι αρχισε να του δινεις κεχρι να συνιθησει το χερι σου και λεγε του γλυκολογα . Αντε περιμενουμε νεα και φωτογραφιες σας !!

----------


## petran

Μαλλον ειναι ακομα νωρις,γιατι,οταν ανοιγω την πορτα ,να βαλω ή να βγαλω,ενα παιχνιδι ας πουμε,φοβαται.
Του εχω δωσει λιγο κεχρι,αλλά,απλά μεσα στην ταιστρα.
Απο εξω που του το κραταγα,δεν πλησιασε.Ισως βεβαια,να μην το εχει ''μαθει''καλά,ωστε,να το δει,να θυμηθει οτι ειναι ωραιο κ να ερθει.

----------

